# Lohnt sich CC4-Tiberian Twilight?



## bravo-two-zero (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

hatte mir mal CC3-Tiberium Wars gekauft und fands richtig geil. Habe nun vor mir CC4 zu kaufen aber wenn ich lese, dass es dort kein basenbau mehr gibt, was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? einfach nur schnelles gerushe und vorbei oder was? ich kann mir ein command and conquer ohne basenbau irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

würdet ihr es noch kaufen?


----------



## Hideout (10. September 2011)

Wenn du C&C3 Tiberian Wars gut findest dann kauf dir bloß nicht C&C4, das ist total 
Kein Basenbau heißt da das du mit einer Art großem Walker rumläufst der Einheiten oder Verteidigungsgebäude bauen kann, du kannst diesen Walker stationieren, die Verteidigungsgebäude setzen und die Einheiten kommen alle heraus, dann kannst du weiter laufen, usw.. Es gibt ein krasses Einheitenlimit und die Grafik sieht aus wie die Glücksbärchis auf LSD. Die Zwischensequenzen waren auch schonmal wesentlich besser.

Spar dir das Geld und die Enttäuschung


----------



## Orka45 (10. September 2011)

Ich habe es mir bei Steam für*5 €* geholt. Es hat sich nicht gelohnt!
Das Schlimmste an diesem Spiel ist, das die Einheiten fast keinen Schade machen.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (10. September 2011)

oh man... alles klar, ich lass es. danke für die warnungen.^^


----------



## sfc (10. September 2011)

Ich hätte es auch am liebsten gegen die Wand geklatscht. Hat zwar stellenweise ein bisschen Spaß gemacht, aber größtenteils war das nur stumpfsinniges klicken. Du hast da einfahc nur ein absurd niedriges Einheitenlimit und entsprechend simpel sind die Missionen. Wenn du mal einen Gegner mit 3 Crawlern hast, kannst du dich auch einfach durchklicken. Beispielsweise sollte man in einer Mission einen fliegenden Transporter abknallen, bevor der das Kartenende erreicht. Der konnte ziemlich viel einstecken und der Gegner hatte drei mal soviele EInheiten und kontne genau wie du endlos bauen. Taktik: Gegner ignorieren, einfach ununterbrochen auf das Ding schießen und pausenlos Einheiten nachbauen. Geld gibt es da ja keins mehr. Das Spiel ist einfach kein CnC. DIe Videos sind auch total stumpfsinnig und nicht auf dem Niveau von Tiberian Sun, Tiberium Wars und Kanes Rache. Ich habs nur durchgespielt, weil ich wissen wollte, wie es mit Kane ausgeht. Ich habe alle CnCs gespielt und fand bis auf Generals alle genial. Auch Alarmstufe Rot 3 und Tiberium Wars, die ja auch schon von EA waren, haben fast alles richtig gemacht. Wie die dann so einen Schund fabrizieren konnten, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. September 2011)

jain
es ist im grunde kein C&C mehr, es wurde zuviel entfernt von dem C&C gefühl. aus strategie Spiel sicht Ist es ok.
Was dem Spiel das KO gibt ist das man ständig online sein muss.Kurze unterbrechung und das Spiel speichert den letzten onlinezeitpunkt.Einfaches neu anmelden und weiter bewirkt das man das level neu machen muss. 
Lösung den quicksave laden und es geht ab der stelle weiter wo man zuletzt online war.Allein das nervt

Dazu kommt das es eine unerklärliche einheiten limit gibt, man ist gezwungen im gefechts modus den rank aufzustocken um mehr einheiten punkte zu bekommen.Was ich an sich schon ein wenig sinnlos finde. dadurch das man dan das maximum an einheiten ercheaten kann, gefechtsmodus auf ki gegen ki. Und somit den ganzen Singleplayer teil sinnlos macht.

Die stärke des Spiels basiert auf dem MP teil, wenn man geeignete leute findet mit dehnen Komuniziert per sprach chat.
zum mp ein klassisches Domination modus wer zuerst das punkte limit erreicht gewinnt. also nix mit klassisch C&C methoden und elemeniere den Feind.
Dazu kommt das ohne teamplay nix geht.
*Zuletzt noch der Singleplayer teil wurde SEIT RELEASE märz 2010 nicht gepatch*


----------



## bravo-two-zero (11. September 2011)

habs vorhin mal bei einem kumpel angespielt... boah was fürn schrott.
ich weiß schon, warum ich den tag hasse, an dem westwood von EA aufgekauft wurde...

soviel dazu. RIP cnc. -,-


----------



## Orka45 (11. September 2011)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> soviel dazu. RIP cnc. -,-


Falsch! Es gibt noch Hoffnung!

Das Alte CNC Entwicklerstudio wurde unmittelbar nach dem Launch von CNC4 gefeuert-> Das erklärt, das keine Patchs mehr kamen.
Aber: Es gibt ein neues CNC Entwicklerstudio, das schon seit etwa 2-3 Jahren entwickelt und viel mehr auf die Community hört, da der
Community Manager früher ein Redakteur auf einer bekannten Deutschen CNC seite war.
Sie Arbeiten jetzt schon länger daran als an CNC3 und es ist noch nichteinmal das Universum bekannt, indem es Spielt.
Das Spiel soll noch dieses Jahr enthüllt werden und das wichtigste ist: Es soll kein CNC4 werden!


----------



## jensi251 (11. September 2011)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Toffelwurst (11. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Auch Alarmstufe Rot 3 und Tiberium Wars, die ja auch schon von EA waren, haben fast alles richtig gemacht. Wie die dann so einen Schund fabrizieren konnten, ist mir schleierhaft.



Also das einzig wahre C&C kommt von Westwood, alles andre wo kein Westwood mehr draufstand ist einfach nur Kommerzschei*e, wie es von EA täglich in Massen produziert wird.


----------



## Hideout (11. September 2011)

Naja Tiberian Twilight hab ich mir noch wegen der Story angetan (obwohl ich mir das auch besser gespart hätte) aber Alarmstufe Rot 3 hab ich nach 10 Minuten wieder ausgemacht das war ja total unlustig


----------



## DarthLAX (14. September 2011)

das kenne ich irgendwo her  (fand RA-3 auch net toll, während ich RA-2 geliebt habe 

mfg LAX
ps: ja westwood hätte EA in ruhe lassen sollen ....die haben aus gold schei.ße gemacht (normal versucht man das gegenteil, nicht so EA)


----------



## Stread (14. September 2011)

Ich spiele mit freunden immer noch C&C3 Kanes Rache. 

Der 4. teil ist einfach nur der letzte Scheiß.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

ja, kanes rache ist auch toll  bin zwar anfangs mal wegen dummen fehlern in ner mission gescheitert.....(weiß gar nimmer welche das war....und es hat mich so frustriert, das ich das game erst wieder gespielt habe, nachdem ich alles neue was ich mir da aus frust angeschafft hatte durch hatte  ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: ich sage nur "i am LEGION"
pps: werde mir nummer 4 trotzdem noch irgendwann kaufen - das ist wohl der "sammeltrieb" d.h. C and C komplett haben zu wollen und so (habe jeden teil....auch wenn irgendwer eine meiner tiberian sun CDs hat ...und mein first decade set nen schaden hat (hätte es nicht verleihen sollen ....) d.h. auch das muss ersetzt werden bei gelegenheit  ^^)


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2011)

Tiberian Sun + Firestorm war zumindest für mich das letzte gute CnC.

CnC4 habe ich mal bei Steam für 5 Dollar gekauft, selbst die waren noch zuviel dafür.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

hey nix gegen tiberium wars und kanes rache  die waren beide auch richtig gut (auf der höhe von tiberian sun und firestorm alle mal - nicht das die beiden schlecht währen....das war das command and conquer für das ich als es raus kam, mein ganzes taschengeld für 2 monate ausgegeben habe (und ich hab es nicht bereut) ....und firestorm hab ich auch gleich gekauft als es raus war 

mfg LAX


----------



## bravo-two-zero (26. September 2011)

ohja... ts + firestorm. das warn noch zeiten. =D


----------



## der Türke (26. September 2011)

Also C&C 4 kann ich absolut niemanden empfehlen, noch nicht einmal, wenn das Spiel Gratis irgendwo zu finden ist. Fehler werden nicht mehr gepatch bzw. korrigiert die gesamte C&C Spielmechanik ist fürn Arsch Punkt.

Falls du die eine Alternative suchst, die C&C 4 von Spielprinzip ähnelt aber alles richtig macht ist *World in Conflict* ein geiles Spiel bei saturn für 6,99€ zu finden.


P.S. es gibt dort auch kein Basis Bau.

MFG

Der Türke


----------



## The_Rock (26. September 2011)

der Türke schrieb:


> Fehler werden nicht mehr gepatch bzw. korrigiert


 
Japp, sollte auch nochmal erwähnt werden. Das Team wurde sogar noch VOR Release gefeuert. Also waren umfangreichere Patches eh nicht zu erwarten.
Einfach unglaublich was EA uns manchmal zumutet


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. September 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Einfach unglaublich was EA uns manchmal zumutet


 
Manchmal? Welche Serie fährt EA denn nicht vor die Wand?


----------



## The_Rock (26. September 2011)

Ok, viel zu oft!


----------



## Luap12 (26. September 2011)

CnC4 ist sowas von *******, ganz ehrlich!! Ich würde es, jetzt wo ich weiß wie das Spiel ist, nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.... !!!


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

Tja jetzt stellt sich wohl die Frage nicht mehr ob ichs mir auch zulege^^


----------

